# Weather Wank...



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

OK, we all know that the NW is God's Country for bikes most of the year. People from other areas would almost kill for riding like we have...This we know...But when this time of year comes, one can see why we here in the NW have one of the highest suicide rates in the country... 

Dark stuff, this NW winter season! Very uninspiring to crawl out of bed in the am in the dark and check outside to see gray clouds, rain, wet roads and moss,,,,I know, HTFU and just ride anyway....But uninspired is not just an adjective I chose at random....it's how I get to feeling about life in general after a few weeks of real winter climate in our otherwise beautiful area.

Yesterday I was woken up from my 2nd nap by my S,O., calling me from points south. She's no fool, she is already headed to the desert to spend a few months.. She goes "Hey, hurry up and finish your projects so you can get down here.. It's sunny and I am in my shorts getting ready to take a quick spin" But I found it really hard to force myself out to the shop...I felt like just eating bon bons and sitting by the stove inside...watching it rain and thinking...."well, I ought to get moving.......tomorrow...maybe..."

OK, that's my wank, and I'm sticking to it.....

Actually, if I do manage to get motivated, migration beats hibernation any day...More power to all you who manage to gear up and ride out the winters here...It is not raining right now in the Gorge.....


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Yea ... it's tough for sure. 

There are days I don't feel like doing anything, let alone work or riding ... and having my wife and dog sick at the same time isn't helping.

Usually though if I can get my gear on, that's enough to get me on the trainer or out the door on the weekends. The weekend rides are usually the easiest since they get me outside and I don't mind riding in the rain now that I have a nice, dedicated rain bike with disc brakes. A good 4 hour ride on each day is actually quite nice this time of year ... It's the 8 - 9 hours I spend on the trainer (Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday) that suck!

Motivation to not get fat in the winter is also helping this year ... as is motivation not to get dropped when the race season hits.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

8 - 9 hours on a TRAINER?

Holy crap, man.

I can only do about an hour before I want to shoot myself.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

mcsqueak said:


> 8 - 9 hours on a TRAINER?
> 
> Holy crap, man.
> 
> I can only do about an hour before I want to shoot myself.


LOL ...Yes, 8 - 9 hours during the middle part of the week.

I get on the trainer at around 5:50 am and ride for an hour, then get ready for work. When I get home I do another 2 hours. This is my Tues, Wed, Thurs routine.

Now that I'm hitting my intervals a little harder, it's easier to make it through the workouts.

In the past, I've been known to do 3.5 hour (one session) trainer workouts, but I don't go that long any longer. 

A TV, a good fan, some towles and descent programming go a long ways ... though finding descent programming isn't always easy :thumbsup:

*On a side note:* Getting out to ride on the weekends can actually help quell depression during this time of the year ... even if it's pouring down rain. The UV rays are still going through the clouds and it does have some positive effects on mood compared to staying indoors during the winter ... So get out and ride on the weekends


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Wookiebiker said:


> LOL ...Yes, 8 - 9 hours during the middle part of the week.
> 
> I get on the trainer at around 5:50 am and ride for an hour, then get ready for work. When I get home I do another 2 hours. This is my Tues, Wed, Thurs routine.
> 
> ...


Oh heh, I thought you meant 8 or 9 hours in ONE go at it, not spread out over a few days. 

Yeah I too find that doing intervals or some sort of structured ride (sufferfest or whatever) does make the time go by more quickly then just spinning easy to the TV.

And yeah, once you actually get outside, being wet isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I posted this in May of this year. 



> As of 8 a.m. Saturday, 7.52 inches of rain had fallen at PDX, tying the record, and rain was expected to continue through Saturday night, according to KGW meteorologist Rod Hill.
> 
> By 3 p.m., the total was up to 7.76 inches, he said.


Looks like round 2 after a great summer. 

I find riding with the club helps with motivation. I like riding by myself when doing hills, but when I join the club on other days, I find myself being pushed harder and it's more fun when there's people to talk to. 

We should do a RBR ride here in Portland....if we can get all you hard-asses to calm down first and ride easy.


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm down in the mid-valley. Normally I love this time of year but since becoming addicted to cycling this summer I can't wait for those non-rainy hours. I will ride in everything except a downpour. I will come to PDX for a RBR ride, lets do it, although I will be with the slow group....


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have an idea I'll throw out for after Christmas.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> I have an idea I'll throw out for after Christmas.


I had some ideas that I threw out after Christmas. Luckily, the garbage collector accepted them. :blush2:


----------



## RydeBig (Sep 6, 2011)

For what seems like forever the Hood River Gorge area air quality has been very poor below 3000ft.
Making it tough to ride with asthma in these conditions.

Anyone have firsthand experience with filter included masks made for cycling?

Hopefully the wind will kick up soon & clear this mess out (did I really just wish for wind!)


----------



## northoceanbeach (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm contemplating moving back to the p n dub and really the only negative is the weather. Everything else is great but the weather is a big negative. 

I can only speak for Eugene Oregon but its bad 8-9 months out of the year, not 3 or 6 like they tell you. The clouds leave for about 3 month I. The summer and are gone or good, then in late september or early October they are back. And hen I say they leave in summer it's a late summer, may isn't nice, you're sitting around in June waiting for the sun.

I don't know. It's really one of my favorite parts of the country but it's so gloomy. How do I handle that? I like the sun. I look better tan. I like to go out in board shorts and a tee.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Probably shouldn't move back. 
Try San Diego.


----------

